
Is 99% a reasonable probability? - jaoued
http://election.princeton.edu/2016/11/06/is-99-a-reasonable-probability/
======
DrScump
This is reminiscent of the famous "Dewey Defeats Truman" headline.

------
nanis
No it wasn't. Real statistical analysis may not always give the exact correct
prediction, but, at least, if you are honest, the chances of fooling yourself
are reduced significantly.

